# 55pounds thrust valveless pulsejet



## deatharena89 (Aug 19, 2011)

hello everybody i think you remember me that i made a 40pounds thrust engine and tried to fix it to the bicycle but i failed in fixing it to a bicycle and driving it instead i succeeded in starting the engine..But now my aim is to fix the engine(55pounds) to the tricycle(designed by me) and drive it to accomplish my dream..

here is the way how i designed the engine,after a deep research on the acoustic resonance taking place inside the engine i was able to tune the engine in such a way that it produces 40 pounds thrust then after adding an augmenter to it i was able to achieve 55pounds of thrust..This took me some 2days to design the engine..

special features:- the engine is hollow with no moving parts and produces an thrust of 55pounds which is capable of pushing a man of 70kg+kart+20kg gas cylinder..The main advantage of my design is the TSFC(total specific fuel consumption) is reduced when compared to other designs..this has got an excellent air fuel mixing capability..

here are some pictures drawn by me about the engine.. 

update: the TSFC is reduced from 1 to 0.72 so i have made the design a bit more efficient..


----------



## mu38&Bg# (Aug 19, 2011)

I've usually seen augmenters on the exhaust. What does it do in your design?


----------



## checkedout (Aug 19, 2011)

deatharena89!

Awesome idea! And, a very interesting design! If I'm looking at your plans correctly (I'm probably not), that looks like you have 4 fuel jet bodies on the venturi. Is that right?

The valveless pulsejet engines I've seen have all had that characteristic "U" shape to them in some way or another. 

I'm obviously a noob, I've only made one or two out tin cans and stuff lying around the house ... I would LOVE to make some bigger ones. I can't wait to see your progress on this. I thought TSFC referred to Thrust Specific Fuel Consumption. Is the TOTAL Specific Fuel Consumption another metric that I don't know about?

Some day, when I get my REAL skillz on, I want to make a larger scale version of these.
Maybe from there, make a jet turbine engine ...   

GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## deatharena89 (Aug 20, 2011)

checkedout  said:
			
		

> deatharena89!
> 
> Awesome idea! And, a very interesting design! If I'm looking at your plans correctly (I'm probably not), that looks like you have 4 fuel jet bodies on the venturi. Is that right?
> 
> ...


thank you,this is a unique type self starting engine(according to the design)..ya thats thrust not total sorry


----------



## deatharena89 (Aug 20, 2011)

dieselpilot  said:
			
		

> I've usually seen augmenters on the exhaust. What does it do in your design?


it is used to increase the thrust of the engine by reducing the thrust specific fuel consumption..


----------



## mu38&Bg# (Aug 21, 2011)

Yes, I understand, but usually it's seen aft of the exhaust end. In the position you have it how does it work?

http://aardvark.co.nz/pjet/augmentors.shtml


----------



## deatharena89 (Aug 22, 2011)

dieselpilot  said:
			
		

> Yes, I understand, but usually it's seen aft of the exhaust end. In the position you have it how does it work?
> 
> http://aardvark.co.nz/pjet/augmentors.shtml


its not compulsory that the augmenter should be placed in the exhaust side only we can even place them in intake side..And in my design you can see that the exhaust side is tuned so no need of augmenter in exhaust side..


----------



## ilikepulsejets (Jun 29, 2013)

Fascinating! If it works (which it will most likely do) then you should really post a video of it in action.


----------



## jwcnc1911 (Jun 29, 2013)

deatharena89 said:


> hello everybody i think you remember me that i made a 40pounds thrust engine and tried to fix it to the bicycle but i failed in fixing it to a bicycle and driving it instead i succeeded in starting the engine..But now my aim is to fix the engine(55pounds) to the tricycle(designed by me) and drive it to accomplish my dream..
> 
> here is the way how i designed the engine,after a deep research on the acoustic resonance taking place inside the engine i was able to tune the engine in such a way that it produces 40 pounds thrust then after adding an augmenter to it i was able to achieve 55pounds of thrust..This took me some 2days to design the engine..
> 
> ...


You started it as in just began designing or making chips or cranked it up started it?  I'm interested in this.  Did you design and made drawings in two days or just the concept in two days?

If you have already made one of these I'd love to see pictures!

Do you think55lbs of thrust will be enough to push you on a tricycle?


----------

